# Need 8'6" Marine Plywood



## Starfive56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am building a houseboat on 24' pontoons adding a 3rd pontoon, so anyone thats done it, any ideas will be helpful, but right now I really need to find 8'6"x4'x3/4 marine plywood, its common on new pontoon boats since there 8 foot 6 inch wide now. Thanks in advance for any help, ideas, photos, etc.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Starfive56 (3/8/2009)*I am building a houseboat on 24' pontoons adding a 3rd pontoon, so anyone thats done it, any ideas will be helpful, but right now I really need to find 8'6"x4'x3/4 marine plywood, its common on new pontoon boats since there 8 foot 6 inch wide now. Thanks in advance for any help, ideas, photos, etc.


Yea but those boat builders can order up special lengths by the truck or railcar.

Check this stuff out: http://www.lockdry.com/nextdeck/documents.html


----------



## Starfive56 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks very much, I got samples of it in the mail today and a quote, price is high but its option, I also ck out the marine plywood at good will store, its only 8x4 so still looking but thanks for the input.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Starfive56 (3/12/2009)*Thanks very much, I got samples of it in the mail today and a quote, price is high but its option, I also ck out the marine plywood at good will store, its only 8x4 so still looking but thanks for the input.


The aluminum deck stuff? Did u get pricing on the lockdry or the nextdeck stuff?

LOL, u must have seen it before I suggested it if you got some sample the same day!.

So how much did they goute it at? I have a house project I would like to use it on. I figure the long term maintence and longevity will offset the initial cost.

You could also run those deck planks full length of the pontoon with no butt joints directly to your cross members.

Every screw and all those butt joints kill plywood, no mater what the variety.


----------



## Starfive56 (Mar 9, 2009)

Orders less than 4,000 lin ft $3.99 LF

2,00sq ft 7.98 sq ft

Orders 4,000 lin ft to 10,000 lin ft $3.84 LF

$7.86 sq ft $7.68

14'Edge Trim $14.00 each

14' T Molding $14.00 each

Lengths 12'2" to 30'2"

Samples are nice stuff but the texture I would not want on a boat, or deck for barefoot walking.

Next day air, go on site get you a sample sent, nice stuff.

But I found with my quote they will cut that price big time.


----------

